# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Φωλιές Καρδερίνας

## lazaros

ΦΩΛΙΕΣ καρδερίνας με αυγά ή νεοσσούς πωλούνται σε προσιτές τιμές

ΤΗΛ. ************

΄
Έχουν αποθρασυνθεί τελείως.

----------


## vagelis76

Μήπως μια καταγγελία τους έβαζε στη θέση τους???????

----------


## Antigoni87

Είναι θλιβερό, είναι εξοργιστικό   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## lazaros

> Μήπως μια καταγγελία τους έβαζε στη θέση τους???????


Βαγγέλη είναι αγγελία από την χρυσή ευκαιρία.
Αν τους πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο, που ξέρει τους νόμους περί άγριας πανίδας -απειλούμενα ζώα - δακτυλιδωμένα αγριοπούλια και τους εξηγήσει πέντε πράγματα.
Πιστεύω ότι από μόνοι τους θα απορρίπτουν τέτοιες αγγελίες

----------

